
Postmortem of a Scaleway related not-too-critical downtime - onli
https://www.pc-kombo.com/blog/94/Postmortem%20of%20a%20Scaleway%20related%20not-too-critical%20downtime
======
justinclift
> Despite the small misunderstanding about which server to restart, the
> support was helpful and fast.

That's better than expected. We've had multiple occasions of waiting _greater_
than 24 hours for any kind of response from their support team for tickets
with priority: High.

Including 2 instances where they migrated VMs to new underlying host - thereby
changing their IP addresses - without any kind of notification. Was only
picked up by our monitoring setup letting us know something was badly broken.

It's the reason we're currently in the process of migrating everything away
from Scaleway.

Should have done it sooner, but was hoping they'd get their stuff together.
The dropping of ARM64 ended that hope.

~~~
onli
Sure, I don't know whether this was an accident. But I'm really happy with how
fast support reacted and how helpful it was. Was important for me to highlight
that, to balance a bit the negative aspect mentioned in the writeup of giving
away the C2 instance.

Their small DEV-instances seem to be comparable and to be a good alternative
to the ARM64 offers, so I'm not sure how sad to be about that going away. It
really was not 100% stable. I'll miss the bare metal aspect of the C2
instances though.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah, the bare metal thing was useful. No "noisy neighbour" problem in that
regard. :)

------
erikrothoff
Am I misunderstanding this? Is powering down an instance putting it up for
grabs? Shouldn't that only happen upon deleting the instance from ones
account?

> I’m currently betting on AppImage being the best solution for that (starting
> point so far: a build script that provides ruby) and plan to invest more
> work there.

A simple Docker install is perfect for this case. Would recommend a try!

~~~
onli
If AppImage does not work out docker is the alternative. Thanks!

And yes, powering down is putting it up for grabs. You also stop paying for
it, says the documentation I read afterwards.
[https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/instances-shutdown-
modes/](https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/instances-shutdown-modes/). I think
that's a mistake in the current situation. Harmless when there are enough
instances going around, really dangerous now that none are left.

